# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  anyone seen this ?

## IMTH

PARABOL (Trenbolone Acetate)

15 t / 25 mg - Body Researce


fake..real ?

----------


## devil1

i remember reading some bad news on these..........i think it was these. said that tren cannot be taken orally period.

----------


## ajfina

thats stuff is fake bro i have the bodyofscience magazine here and they did a lab test on that and found 0 active compound on it
let me see if i can find the lab brb, that thing is sooo well made that really make u think is real
actually is here somewhere in this forum do a search buddy

----------


## Born Threat

Fake. 

Trenbolone cannot be administered orally in any form.

----------


## MichaelCC

it's fake IMO - I've never seen 'Trenbolone Acetate' in tablets form - just 76mg/1ml presentation. I don't know if it's possible to produce this active substance in tablet form and if yes, if it's workable form ...but I dont think so.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I also thought that Body research shut down.

----------


## thedeluxxxoverlord

> I also thought that Body research shut down.


they got bought out six months ago by another firm, something like Yimisi Co. or something like that...some japanese company that's into all kinds of different businesses.....
crazy ass people

----------

